# Bikers in the Albany, NY area



## Chris Nolin (Jun 15, 2004)

*Cyclists in the Albany, NY area*

So true Dave. I suppose the terminology cyclist makes more sense. Give the new guy a chance. The below still holds true if anyone has any good information on groups or wants to get together...


Hey everyone,
I just started cycling "again". I haven't since I was in high school and that was just for fun. I was just looking for some groups or possibly people that enjoy cycling... If anyone is interested or has any info let me know, I just started doing it regularly...

Chris


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, if you're looking for *bikers*, both the Iron horsemen and the Hell's Angels have chapters in the capitol region. I believe the Ebony Cruisers do, too, if you want a more ethnic flavor.

As for me, I don't spend time with bikers. I'd rather ride with *cyclists*.


----------



## empeg9000 (Jun 17, 2004)

Chris Nolin said:


> So true Dave. I suppose the terminology cyclist makes more sense. Give the new guy a chance. The below still holds true if anyone has any good information on groups or wants to get together...
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> ...


Hey Chris I live in the Albany area. Well Saratoga actually but I work don towards Albany. Have you check out the Mohawk Hudson Cycle Club?
http://www.mohawkhudsoncycling.org/

The have a list of monthly rides. I am thinking about trying out the Defreestville Tuesday night ride.


----------



## Chris Nolin (Jun 15, 2004)

empeg9000 said:


> Hey Chris I live in the Albany area. Well Saratoga actually but I work don towards Albany. Have you check out the Mohawk Hudson Cycle Club?
> http://www.mohawkhudsoncycling.org/
> 
> The have a list of monthly rides. I am thinking about trying out the Defreestville Tuesday night ride.


Did you have the opportunity to do it? I was thinking of going on tomorrows ride but it looks like I will have to work late. Let me know what you think. I was considering joining up...


----------



## empeg9000 (Jun 17, 2004)

Chris Nolin said:


> Did you have the opportunity to do it? I was thinking of going on tomorrows ride but it looks like I will have to work late. Let me know what you think. I was considering joining up...


I have not yet. I too was hoping to as I work just down the road. I am not sure about tomorrow I will let you know if I do. It may rain tomorrow as well. If you end up going and you see someone on a Cannondale CAAD7 Saeco replica that's me.


----------

